# Elect participation in a cult or arminian belief system



## M21195 (Sep 30, 2011)

Is it possible for a person who is an true elect of God to be a part of a cult or arminian belief system due to circumstances such as family tradition, opportunity or lack there of, etc? Or would the Lord guide the person to a group that adheres to the true faith?


----------



## Jack K (Oct 1, 2011)

First... "cult" is too strong a word to be used in the same question as "Arminian." The level of error is not the same for both.

In the case of Arminians, my answer is that, yes, nearly all true believers have some doctrinal misunderstandings (I may turn out to be among them). And some true believers retain serious misunderstandings, including errors that undermine the gospel. God has seen fit to allow this.

In the case of cults, we normally would not suspect a cultist to be a true believer because a cult, as I'd define it, denies the true and trinitarian God. We should not call that person a "Christian" as long as he willingly remains in the cult. Yet, while we must make such distinctions, we cannot be certain of God's judgments. It may still be that God grants faith to some who are trapped in such places.

The Bible is easy enough to understand that ordinarily we would expect any true believer who is studying the Scriptures with enlightenment from the Spirit to grow out of false teaching and toward churches that more faithfully follow God's Word. But the process is sometimes slow and often incomplete in this life.


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 1, 2011)

Cage Stage?


----------



## JoannaV (Oct 1, 2011)

M21195 said:


> Is it possible for a person who is an true elect of God to be a part of a cult or arminian belief system due to circumstances such as family tradition, opportunity or lack there of, etc?



Yes.



M21195 said:


> Or would the Lord guide the person to a group that adheres to the true faith?



Yes.

But we cannot judge by timelines. Some slowly progress and others instantaneously.

And, for example, some believers may know the trinitarian God but for a while reject the Trinity because they are taught a false definition of the Trinity, if you see what I mean.


----------



## JM (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## rookie (Oct 1, 2011)

Paul Washer said it best, when he put it this way.

"Someone can be saved while in a "cult" or a pagan religion. But over time, can they stay there as God reveals His truth to them bit by bit, no"

This is where I stand. I don't have divine revelations on who is saved and who is not, so it's not right for me to judge someone based on where they fellowship. However, if you talk to them long enough, and you ask the right questions, you will discover on whether or not they are from a false faith or not.

I have a friend that talks the Christian talk, and walk. But when you talk on a deeper level, they deny the trinity, believe in the serpent seed and a few more.

But, when someone is truly converted, and they start seeing the truth in the scriptures, they will not after a certain time be able to stay in a place of lies. I was catholic growing up and then was part of the brethren movement. After reading more and more, I started seeing free will as lies as well. My wife and I had to make the move to a Reformed Baptist Church (and the gospel halls have many that are saved, but it was the smaller details of doctrine that I could no longer bare).


----------

